# advice needed



## aholwick (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a GSD German showline puppy that I would like to show when she is old enough. I have a couple questions - which is the best organization to join? United Schutzhund Club of America (USA) WDA, any others???? She is not an American style German Shepherd so I am not looking for AKC conformation.

Thank you for any help and insight!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

USCA or WDA. You can do both.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can show a pup.


----------



## aholwick (Jun 5, 2013)

How do I prepare the pup to show? I know I need to gait train and stack her but I'm not sure how to go about that. Are there any videos or books out there that would help?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

aholwick said:


> How do I prepare the pup to show? I know I need to gait train and stack her but I'm not sure how to go about that. Are there any videos or books out there that would help?


I posted a thread awhile back looking for books about this stuff too but no one replied, hopefully someone chimes in here


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me preface this by saying that I have never shown a dog in conformation and I have only the vaguest notions about how you train a dog for it (I know a _little_ about gaiting because I trained Pongu on cavaletti for Rally and freestyle stuff, but it wasn't the same focus as conformation-style gaiting at all). And I have not actually read the book I'm about to recommend.

With that said, I've heard good things about this book as an introductory text for beginners: Welcome to Dogwise.com -- I believe there's a DVD set that goes along with it, but I haven't heard much about that.

My understanding is that this book is written for people who are _very_ new to conformation showing, and that some of the information is likely to seem quite basic if you're already familiar with the training concepts. So maybe it's not what you're looking for, and someone who has more experience in this field might be able to give a more informed opinion. I'm mostly just throwing it out there because it's the only title that anyone's ever mentioned to me as a potential resource.


----------



## aholwick (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! I will look into the book!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ask the breeder ! they should be able and interested into getting a good dog exposed , help you connect to a club in your area.

Get a picture up on the thread and there will be help and suggestions .


----------

